# Decimotercer sucesor



## natasha2000

Dicen, que al emperador romano, Tiberio, no le gustaban los pelotas, porque, cuando le propusieron poner su nombre a un mes, les contestó eso:



> ¿Y qué haréis después del decimotercer succesor?



No entiendo. Tiberio vivió después de que se haya introducido el calendario juliano (que es el calendario que introdujo Julio Cezar), entonces, un año por aquel entonces tendría 12 y no 13 meses. ¿Por qué dice aquí "después del decimotercer succesor" si es más lógico _décimosegundo_?

Para mí, lo lógico sería: ¿Y qué haréis cuando llegue el decimotercer succesor?


Es una frase de un libro de Santiago Tarín.


----------



## ManPaisa

*Onceavo, doceavo* y *treceavo* no son números ordinales. Significan 1/11, 1/12 y 1/13. respectivamente. Del DRAE:

*treceavo**, va**.*
(De _trece_ y _-avo_).
*1. *adj. Se dice de cada una de las trece partes iguales en que se divide un todo. U. t. c. s. m.


Para mí lo correcto es_* undécimo*_ (o _décimoprimero_), _*duodécimo*_ (o _décimosegundo_), *décimotercero.*


----------



## natasha2000

Bueno, me equivoqué, lo corregiré. Pero me interesa ¿qué piensas de mi pregunta?


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que cuando el senado propuso consagrar el mes de septiembre a Tiberio, este vetó la medida y preguntó *"¿Qué haréis cuando haya trece césares?" *(en latín, supongo).

Como tú, encuentro que en el libro hay un error.

En cuanto a "doceavo" deberías decir "duodécimo".
Un "doceavo" es cada una de las doce partes en que se divide un todo.

Saludos


----------



## natasha2000

Pinairun said:


> Creo que cuando el senado propuso consagrar el mes de septiembre a Tiberio, este vetó la medida y preguntó *"¿Qué haréis cuando haya trece césares?" *(en latín, supongo).
> 
> Como tú, encuentro que en el libro hay un error.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Gracias. A mi me pareció un error, pero no estaba segura...




> En cuanto a "doceavo" deberías decir "duodécimo".
> Un "doceavo" es cada una de las doce partes en que se divide un todo.


Sí, sí, gracias, ya lo he corregido.


----------



## Lexinauta

Entiendo que Tiberio razonó así:
"Después que yo asumí , me propusieron ponerle mi nombre a uno de los meses. Después que asuma el duodécimo le cambiarán el nombre al último de los meses del año. Y (suponiendo ya cambiados los nombres de todos), *¿...qué haréis después del decimotercer sucesor?*"


----------



## natasha2000

Lexinauta said:


> Entiendo que Tiberio razonó así:
> "Después que yo asumí , me propusieron ponerle mi nombre a uno de los meses. Después que asuma el duodécimo le cambiarán el nombre al último de los meses del año. Y (suponiendo ya cambiados los nombres de todos), *¿...qué haréis después del decimotercer sucesor?*"



No entiendo. Pero un año tiene 12 y no trece meses para no saber que hacer después del décimotercer sucesor... Es que ya no sabrán qué hacer cuando llegué el decimotercero, pque ya han gastado todos los 12 meses a los 12 emperadores anteriores así que no habrá más meses para darles el nombre de los emperadores que están por venir...


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo, para liarla más, entiendo que debería haber dicho después del undécimo sucesor.

Si el año tiene doce meses, supongamos que Tiberio es el número uno, quedarían once meses para llegar al mes doce.
El primer sucesor de Tiberio daría nombre al segundo mes, el segundo sucesor al tercero y el undécimo al mes duodécimo.

El problema surgiría después del undécimo sucesor.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola, Nati.

No sé el género del libro que está leyendo ni otras probables fuentes, pero en la vida de Tiberio según Suetonio, no aparece narrada una anécdota similar; únicamente que él no aceptó que a "septiembre" se le asignara su nombre:

http://penelope.uchicago.edu/Thayer/E/Roman/Texts/Suetonius/12Caesars/Tiberius*.html 

Tal vez alguien "inventó" la anécdota (las referencias en internet que la reproducen no colocan su fuente exacta), y no cayó en cuenta de la incongruencia que tú muy bien anotas.

Saludos,


----------



## natasha2000

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Yo, para liarla más, entiendo que debería haber dicho después del undécimo sucesor.
> 
> Si el año tiene doce meses, supongamos que Tiberio es el número uno, quedarían once meses para llegar al mes doce.
> El primer sucesor de Tiberio daría nombre al segundo mes, el segundo sucesor al tercero y el undécimo al mes duodécimo.
> 
> El problema surgiría después del undécimo sucesor.



Tiberio, de hecho, era segundo emperador romano. El primero fue Augusto.
Creo que se referia a doce meses y doce emperadores. El problema surgiría después del duodécimo emperador. Los emperadores romanos no eran tan modestos como no contarse a si mismos en un asunto tan importante como dar nombre a los meses... ;D Además, Tiberio también fue sucesor... De Augusto...


Hola, Piraña! A lo mejor era así. Se trata del libro de Santiago Tarín, Viaje por las mentiras de la Historia universal. Un libro divertido que nos cuenta las mentiras que nos sirve el cine, la literatura y la propia historiografía sobre los personajes históricos. El escritor no es un historiador, pero creo que escribe para la revista Historia y Vida, que es una revista popular de historia. No creo que inventara las cosas, pero por otro lado, como durante un tiempo compraba esta revista, me dí cuenta que a vece se dejan llevar por la imaginación y les pillé más de una vez en dar la info incorrecta.

Yo sólo quería ver si los nativos entienden esta frase de igual manera que yo, y por lo visto, es así, efectivamente él dice como si hubiera 13 y no 12 meses del año....


----------



## piraña utria

natasha2000 said:


> Tiberio, de hecho, era segundo emperador romano. El primero fue Augusto.
> Creo que se referia a doce meses y doce emperadores. El problema surgiría después del duodécimo emperador. Los emperadores romanos no eran tan modestos como no contarse a si mismos en un asunto tan importante como dar nombre a los meses... ;D Además, Tiberio también fue sucesor... De Augusto...
> 
> 
> Hola, Piraña! A lo mejor era así. Se trata del libro de Santiago Tarín, Viaje por las mentiras de la Historia universal. Un libro divertido que nos cuenta las mentiras que nos sirve el cine, la literatura y la propia historiografía sobre los personajes históricos. El escritor no es un historiador, pero creo que escribe para la revista Historia y Vida, que es una revista popular de historia. No creo que inventara las cosas, pero por otro lado, como durante un tiempo compraba esta revista, me dí cuenta que a vece se dejan llevar por la imaginación y les pillé más de una vez en dar la info incorrecta.
> 
> Yo sólo quería ver si los nativos entienden esta frase de igual manera que yo, y por lo visto, es así, efectivamente él dice como si hubiera 13 y no 12 meses del año....


 
¡Bingo, entonces!

Una de las mentirillas que busca resaltar el libro, probablemente.

Saluditos,


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

natasha2000 said:


> Tiberio, de hecho, era segundo emperador romano. El primero fue Augusto.
> Creo que se referia a doce meses y doce emperadores. El problema surgiría después del duodécimo emperador. Los emperadores romanos no eran tan modestos como no contarse a si mismos en un asunto tan importante como dar nombre a los meses... ;D Además, Tiberio también fue sucesor... De Augusto...
> 
> 
> Hola, Piraña! A lo mejor era así. Se trata del libro de Santiago Tarín, Viaje por las mentiras de la Historia universal. Un libro divertido que nos cuenta las mentiras que nos sirve el cine, la literatura y la propia historiografía sobre los personajes históricos. El escritor no es un historiador, pero creo que escribe para la revista Historia y Vida, que es una revista popular de historia. No creo que inventara las cosas, pero por otro lado, como durante un tiempo compraba esta revista, me dí cuenta que a vece se dejan llevar por la imaginación y les pillé más de una vez en dar la info incorrecta.
> 
> Yo sólo quería ver si los nativos entienden esta frase de igual manera que yo, y por lo visto, es así, efectivamente él dice como si hubiera 13 y no 12 meses del año....


 

Vale, se refería entonces no a sus sucesores, sino a los emperadores en general y él era el segundo. Bueno....si es así.
Sin duda, la frase es confusa.


----------



## Pinairun

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Vale, se refería entonces no a sus sucesores, sino a los emperadores en general y él era el segundo. Bueno....si es así.
> Sin duda, la frase es confusa.


 
El mes de julio se llama así por Julio César, agosto por Augusto, y el senado propuso dedicar septiembre a Tiberio.  Tres meses adjudicados.

Si se seguía con ese sistema de cambiar los nombres de los meses, para llegar a doce -después de Tiberio-  sólo faltarían NUEVE emperadores.
El problema se suscitaría cuando llegara el décimo sucesor de Tiberio.

Saludos


----------



## natasha2000

Pinairun said:


> El mes de julio se llama así por Julio César, agosto por Augusto, y el senado propuso dedicar septiembre a Tiberio.  Tres meses adjudicados.
> 
> Si se seguía con ese sistema de cambiar los nombres de los meses, para llegar a doce -después de Tiberio-  sólo faltarían NUEVE emperadores.
> El problema se suscitaría cuando llegara el décimo sucesor de Tiberio.
> 
> Saludos



Tienes razón. 

Sea como sea, es seguro que de ningún modo puede ser el decimotercer sucesor...


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Pinairun said:


> El mes de julio se llama así por Julio César, agosto por Augusto, y el senado propuso dedicar septiembre a Tiberio. Tres meses adjudicados.
> 
> Si se seguía con ese sistema de cambiar los nombres de los meses, para llegar a doce -después de Tiberio- sólo faltarían NUEVE emperadores.
> El problema se suscitaría cuando llegara el décimo sucesor de Tiberio.
> 
> Saludos


 

Gracias Pinarium. Eso aclara todo.
La clave es lo que tú expusiste al principio "cuando haya trece césares".


----------



## Jellby

Está claro que lo que la frase quiere decir es "¿qué haréis _a partir_ del decimotercer _gobernante homenajeado_?

Usar "sucesor" en vez de "gobernante homenajeado" (sea emperador, presidente, cónsul  o lo que sea) es una simplificación aceptable, a mi parecer. Además, quizá "sucesor" se utilice en el sentido de "miembro de una serie o sucesión", no como "el que va después de otro".

Usar "después de" en lugar de "a partir de" es estrictamente incorrecto, pero a primera vista parece que se entiende mejor. De todas formas, también puede querer decir "después de que el decimotercer gobernante acceda al poder": primero llega el gobernante, luego (después) se supone que deciden darle su nombre a un mes y ¡no pueden!


----------



## 0scar

La frase tiene sentido si la dedicación del mes fuese post mórtem.
¿Que harían después de la muerte del número trece?

¿Se dieron cuenta que el meter  julio y agosto antes de septiembre en vez de remplazar a setiembre y octubre creó una incongruencia que persiste hasta hoy?. 
Asi septiembre (el séptimo) se convirtio en noveno, octubre (el octavo)  pasó a ser el décimo,  y asi hasta el final.
Ahora diciembre, el décimo mes, es el último de doce.

Otra cosa, doceavo (como duodécimo) es tan correcto como octavo, Está en el RAE.


----------



## natasha2000

El calendario romano tuvo 10 meses. 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calendario_romano

En este calendario septiembre fue el séptimo mes, octubre octavo, noviembre noveno y diciembre décimo. 

Se introdujeron enero y febrero (o sea, primero y segundo del calendario juliano), no agosto y julio. El mes sextilis (o sea, sexto) se convirtió en agosto, por el emperador Augusto, y el mes qvintilis (o sea, quinto) tomó nombre de Cesar, por ser el mes de su nacimiento.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

No me parece incongruente la frase porque entiendo ese de como un con:
- ¿qué hacemos de este chico = qué hacemos con este chico?

Los nombres de los meses de julio y agosto no suplantaron ningún nombre porque para los romanos de la primera hora los meses de invierno no tenían nombre por carecer de interés tanto para la agricultura como para las campañas militares.

En cuanto a decimotercero lo entiendo como al decimotercero sucesor del primero de la saga, es decir de Julio César. Tiberio es el tercero.

Bueno, puede que me equivoque.
Hasta luego


----------



## natasha2000

Pero Julio Cezar no fue el emperador. El fue el dictador (en el sentido romano, no en el sentido de como se entiende esta palabra hoy). El primer emperador fue Augusto. 

Y sí, se refiere al décimotercer emperador, pero se sobreentiende que el décimotercer ya ha dado el nombre a un mes, pque dice "después del décimotercer" y hay 12 y no trece meses...



> Los nombres de los meses de julio y agosto no suplantaron ningún nombre porque para los romanos de la primera hora los meses de invierno no tenían nombre por carecer de interés tanto para la agricultura como para las compañas militares.



Claro que suplentaron. Como ya dije, suplentaron al quinto y al sexto mes -- qvintilius y sextilius. Mira el artículo en Wikipedia. Allí se explica todo muy bien.


----------



## 0scar

@natasha2000
Ya veo, pero enero y febrero se introdujeron al final, después del décimo diciembre.
No había incongruencia cuando el año  empezaba en marzo y no en enero.


----------



## natasha2000

0scar said:


> @natasha2000
> Ya veo, pero enero y febrero se introdujeron al final, después del décimo diciembre.
> No había incongruencia cuando el año  empezaba en marzo y no en enero.



Ya, pero dijiste que intrometieron el julio y agosto antes de septiembre, y es no era así, pque, como ya dije, estos meses existieron antes, y solo cambiaron el nombre...


----------



## 0scar

@natasha2000
También dije que "ya veo", que ya ví lo que habías remarcado.

¿"Intrometieron"?
Me parece que se dice "entremetieron".


----------



## natasha2000

0scar said:


> @natasha2000
> También dije que "ya veo", que ya ví lo que habías remarcado.
> 
> ¿"Intrometieron"?
> Me parece que se dice "entremetieron".



ya, ya...


----------



## Namarne

Yo no tengo nada que añadir a la discusión, pero me gustaría comentar dos cosas dichas un poco de pasada.





natasha2000 said:


> Y sí, se refiere al décimotercer emperador, pero se sobreentiende que el décimotercer ya ha dado el nombre a un mes, pque dice "después del décimotercer" y hay 12 y no trece meses...


Pero Jellby y Martine han aportado sendas posibles explicaciones a ese "después de". ¿No te convence ninguna? (Pregunto). Mi problema sería al contrario, pues me han convencido las dos. 


0scar said:


> Otra cosa, doceavo (como duodécimo) es tan correcto como octavo, Está en el RAE.


Esto es cierto, pero sólo en la edición actual, pues para la siguiente ya está quitado el enlace. 
Además, en el DRAE especifica que doceavo es sinónimo de duodécimo, pero de la segunda acepción de "duodécimo" ("cada una de las partes de un todo"). Es decir, que en rigor es duodécimo lo que podría entenderse en el sentido de doceavo (como partitivo) y no a la inversa (como ordinal).


----------



## Pinairun

Apoyando la información de Namarne,

Artículo enmendado.
*Avance de la vigésima tercera edición*
doceavo, va.
(De doce y -avo).
1. adj. Se dice de cada una de las doce partes iguales en que se divide un todo. U. t. c. s. m.

*En el DPD*, sobre ordinales, *anterior a la  23ª edición del DRAE:*

12º, 12ª - XII - duodécimo, fem. duodécima (también, modernamente, decimosegundo o décimo segundo, fem. decimosegunda o décima segunda)

Saludos


----------



## 0scar

¿Y a *octavo* también lo cambiaron?


----------



## Pinairun

0scar said:


> ¿Y a *octavo* también lo cambiaron?


 
De momento, no.

Solo a partir del décimo.

Saludos


----------



## natasha2000

> Pero Jellby y Martine han aportado sendas posibles explicaciones a ese "después de". ¿No te convence ninguna? (Pregunto). Mi problema sería al contrario, pues me han convencido las dos.



La verdad es que no. Me parecen un poco rebuscadas (sin ánimo de ofender a nadie ).

Jellby dice:


> Está claro que lo que la frase quiere decir es "¿qué haréis _a partir_ del decimotercer _gobernante homenajeado_?



pero luego él mismo dice:



> Usar "después de" en lugar de "a partir de" es estrictamente incorrecto, pero a primera vista parece que se entiende mejor.



Se supone que es un libro de diversión pero escrito usando una lengua correcta.



> De todas formas, también puede querer decir "después de que el decimotercer gobernante acceda al poder": primero llega el gobernante, luego (después) se supone que deciden darle su nombre a un mes y ¡no pueden!



Creo que no deberíamos llegar a la situación de tener que adivinar qué es lo que el escritor quería decir. Todo eso son suposiciones, lo que puede ser o no. Por eso me es más probable que sea un error...

En cuanto a la explicación de Cintia Martine, no estoy segura de que la he entiendido bien. Ella dice:



> No me parece incongruente la frase porque entiendo ese de como un con:
> - ¿qué hacemos de este chico = qué hacemos con este chico?



Sinceramente, no sé a que se refiere aquí. 

A esto:


> En cuanto a decimotercero lo entiendo como al decimotercero sucesor del primero de la saga, es decir de Julio César. Tiberio es el tercero.



...ya he contestado:



> Pero Julio Cezar no fue el emperador. El fue el dictador (en el sentido romano, no en el sentido de como se entiende esta palabra hoy). El primer emperador fue Augusto.



Creo que aquí el sucesor se refiere al emperador, así que, la pregunta es: 

_¿Qué va a pasar después de que el 13º emperador/sucesor muera? ¿Qué mes váis a ofrecer al décimocuarto? _

Lo que no tiene mucha lógica pque ya se ha dicho que el año tiene 12 meses, y lo lógico sería:

_¿Qué váis a hacer después del duodécimo emperador/sucesor?_


----------



## natasha2000

0scar said:


> ¿Y a *octavo* también lo cambiaron?



Octavo es octubre, que ahora es el décimo, poruque añadieron enero y febrero, pero cuando había 10 meses, octubre fue octavo mes del año.


----------



## 0scar

No natasha2000.
El tema no es el octavo mes. Es la palabra octavo. Ya que sacarán a doceavo como duodécimo del diccionario hay que esperar que saquen a octavo también y lo reemplacen.
Buen tema para otro hilo. ¿Comó se dirá octavo en el futuro?, ¿octeno, octimo?


----------



## Namarne

natasha2000 said:


> Por eso me es más probable que sea un error...


Seguramente, Natasha, pero parece un error tan burdo... Supongo que por eso otros preferiríamos buscarle una explicación. (¡Lo único que está claro es que, meses, eran y son doce!) 


> Sinceramente, no sé a que se refiere aquí.


Ah, pues simplemente a que podría quizá entenderse el "de" con valor de "con": 
"¿Y qué haréis después _con el_ decimotercer sucesor?" 
(En otras lenguas es más habitual, pero en castellano también es posible).





0scar said:


> No natasha2000.
> El tema no es el octavo mes. Es la palabra octavo. Ya que sacarán a doceavo como duodécimo del diccionario hay que esperar que saquen a octavo también y lo reemplacen.
> Buen tema para otro hilo. ¿Comó se dirá octavo en el futuro?, ¿octeno, octimo?


Pues eso no es lo más sorprendente, 0scar, lo realmente curioso es que en esa futura vigesimotercera edición se mantiene la segunda acepción de duodécimo: "Se dice de cada una de las doce partes iguales en que se divide un todo". 
Con lo cual está claro que esa acepción sigue siendo sinónima de "doceavo". 
(De todos modos, antes y ahora, el DRAE sólo concedía a doceavo valor de partitivo, no de ordinal: "me ha tocado un doceavo del pastel"; "me ha tocado un duodécimo del pastel"; pero no "llegó el doceavo a la meta").


----------



## ManPaisa

0scar said:


> Buen tema para otro hilo. ¿Comó se dirá octavo en el futuro?, ¿octeno, octimo?



Según la RAE _*doceavo*_ siempre ha sido incorrecto como ordinal.


----------



## Pinairun

Tienes razón. Se usaba indebidamente _doceavo_ por _duodécimo_.

Creo que lo que ha hecho el DRAE, por fín,  es retirar la conexión que mostraba antes en _doceavo_ hacia _duodécimo_, que inducía al error de tomar como sinónimas estrictas esas palabras, cuando no lo son.


----------



## 0scar

Namarne said:


> , 0scar, lo realmente curioso es que en esa futura vigesimotercera edición se mantiene la segunda acepción de duodécimo: "Se dice de cada una de las doce partes iguales en que se divide un todo".
> Con lo cual está claro que esa acepción sigue siendo sinónima de "doceavo".


 
*duodécimo*
*2. *adj. Se dice de cada una de las doce partes iguales en que se divide un todo. U. t. c. s.


*doceavo**, va**.*
(De _doce_ y _-avo_).

*1. *adj. Se dice de cada una de las doce partes iguales en que se divide un todo. U. t. c. s.

_Real Academia Española © _

Si, extraordinario. 
a=b pero b no= a


----------



## natasha2000

Namarne said:


> Seguramente, Natasha, pero parece un error tan burdo... Supongo que por eso otros preferiríamos buscarle una explicación. (¡Lo único que está claro es que, meses, eran y son doce!)


Lo es. Pero como veo que hay más errores que son más el fruto de la falta de la revisión detallada del texto que de un estilo torpe, por eso creo que es un error. Por ejemplo: _*la relación* entre indios y blancos fue distinta al desarrollo posterior, siendo casi *cordiales*...._
Y más de ese tipo, a veces falta palabra, y así... Trabajo con una persona que tembién escribe libros, y mi trabajo es revisar sus textos, y también encuentro muchos errores de este tipo (que luego corrijo yo, pero parece que el Sr. Tarín no tenía a nadie que hiciera ese tedioso trabajo). Simplemente, uno escribe una frase, luego la corrige, cambia palabras y al final se olvida de ajustar el género y número de adjetivos y sustantivos, o verbos, o se olvida de una conjunción, o lo que sea... Si no se revisa el texto varias veces, siempre existe la posibilidad de que se haya quedado uno de estos errores.



Namarne said:


> Ah, pues simplemente a que podría quizá entenderse el "de" con valor de "con":
> "¿Y qué haréis después _con el_ decimotercer sucesor?"
> (En otras lenguas es más habitual, pero en castellano también es posible).



Hm... Sigo sin estar de acuerdo... Es que eso de cambiar de por con, se puede hacer por ejemplo, si dices: pastel de fresa /pastel con fresa, pero en este caso, creo que si se cambia uno por otro, se cambia el significado, precisamente porque le precede el "después"... Así que si que se dice "después de" pero no se puede decir "después con", o sea, no tiene el mismo significado... No sé si me explico bien...


----------



## Jellby

natasha2000 said:


> Hm... Sigo sin estar de acuerdo... Es que eso de cambiar de por con, se puede hacer por ejemplo, si dices: pastel de fresa /pastel con fresa, pero en este caso, creo que si se cambia uno por otro, se cambia el significado, precisamente porque le precede el "después"... Así que si que se dice "después de" pero no se puede decir "después con", o sea, no tiene el mismo significado... No sé si me explico bien...



Es que no es "después con", es "después" y ya está... y luego va "con" lo que sea. Ejemplo: "¿Ahora te vas a poner a hacer zumo? ¿Y qué vas a hacer después con las cáscaras?". Se entiende que es "¿qué vas a hacer con las cáscaras después (de hacer el zumo)?", ¿no?

Con lo que la sugerencia sería: ¿Qué haréis del decimotercer [sin acento] sucesor después?


----------



## natasha2000

Jellby said:


> Es que no es "después con", es "después" y ya está... y luego va "con" lo que sea. Ejemplo: "¿Ahora te vas a poner a hacer zumo? ¿Y qué vas a hacer después con las cáscaras?". Se entiende que es "¿qué vas a hacer con las cáscaras después (de hacer el zumo)?", ¿no?
> 
> Con lo que la sugerencia sería: ¿Qué haréis del decimotercer [sin acento] sucesor después?



Ya lo sé, pero como "después" siempre va seguido por "de", entonces yo diría que este "de" no se puede cambiar por "con" (por eso digo que *después de* no es igual que *después con*, no tiene el mismo sentido). A lo mejor el escritor primero escribió "¿Y qué haréis después del duodécimo sucesor? Luego cambió de idea, y puso decimotercer en vez de duodécimo, pero se olvidó quitar el DE y poner CON. Es lo único lógico que se me ocurre....

Es que me parece que simplemente no soy capaz de explicarme bien, y siempre se me entiende mal....


----------



## Pinairun

natasha2000 said:


> A lo mejor el escritor primero escribió "¿Y qué haréis después del duodécimo sucesor? Luego cambió de idea, y puso decimotercer en vez de duodécimo, pero se olvidó quitar el DE y poner CON. Es lo único lógico que se me ocurre....


 
Te explicas muy bien. Es posible que ocurriera como tú dices ¡Vaya usted a saber!

Saludos


----------

